# cajun blackened seasoning(my recipe)



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

1 tbsp black pepper, cayenne pepper 1/4 tsp mild 1/2 tsp hot, salt 1&1/2 tsp,cumin 2 tbsp, paprika 2 tsp, chili powder 1 tbsp, italian seasoning or oregano 2 tbsp, cinnamon 1/2 tsp, garlic POWDER 2 tsp, dried parsley flakes 2 tsp, (optoinal) tarragon 1/4 tsp. put all in small jar and mix well. sprinkle on anything but best for blackened steak and fish


----------

